# Share the sweetest photo of paddling you have taken...



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok I will play..

These 2 stick out for me.. 

Billy J. at a high flow (I think 700 cfs or so) in the paralyzer..










I also like this photo of Andre boofin..










Lets see what the rest of you have!!


----------



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

Sheepscot Falls



Monarch Mountain Boatercross


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*OBJ Last Spring*

Our intern Kevin K. in CB.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

*I can't Decide So I'll post them both*

Corey Boux Cherry Bombin' in 2008. Hard to make that drop look ugly.









And, the last big obstacle on the best day of paddling I have experienced: The Gates of Argonath (old version), Upper Hokitika River, NZ, Spring 2002. Matt from Wales setting up the seal launch in fairyland.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

Eric - sick line at the punchbowls on the sf crystal


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

this could be the best photo i have taken... Evan garcia on middle palguin, Chile


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Fred that pic is bad ass, just makes me want to go to chile. here are my favorites from this year:








My brother on the devils postpile








Rolf on upper cherry








My brother on Dinkey creek


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

Paddlebitch, Vallecito Creek, June 2008


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Chris Larsen photo of me in the Black Canyon.


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

Clackamas Whitewater Festival '09

These are all coming off the Kayak Ramp.

Bryon Dorr









Big air









I didn't notice the wheels until after...


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Devil's Punchbowls*

I know it's just the punchbowls, but it turned out great! Brian Berger stylin...


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea fred that is a sick pic...

I just talked with demshitz Nate and the pucon season is in full swing.. Sounds like jared and the boys are gettin it done again down there... 

Man I need to go back...


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*A few more*

Joe Potoczak running "Pummel"-MD Lines Great Falls & Pete Morey fires up the race line on "The Spout"-VA Lines Great Falls during the 2009 Great Falls Race.


----------



## xavierengle (Aug 4, 2009)

a "fundamentally silly" rapid on the white nile. there's a paddler in there, i promise


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*Westwater Slide*

Sorry guys, I had too....... Second season newb here, so I probably don't have the resume to post yet. I know this isn't extreme like droppin big falls or any GNAR. I just thought it was a good shot of me in westwater on the slide. Oh well, here it is! :mrgreen:

Cheers!

-Nick


----------



## Sidnye (Dec 9, 2003)

My son on the Payette










Elsewhere on the snake
(I decided to portage this drop. The horizon line and the rainbow were my first clue. LOL)


----------



## bjett (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow these are some killer photos. Some of you should consider submitting for the Still Image entry...I like some of these better than last years winner.

www.npff.org


----------



## cbgood (Aug 15, 2004)

*OBJ entrance drop, Different shot*

Springer on the first run for the Karnali.
just ah bit, on the inside.
didn't quite make the left boof line.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Kiwi Steve, Day two of three, Rio Bravo, Southern Patagonia.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

1. Chad Dyson on the Twizzler:







2. Me on 56 Falls, think Chad took it:


----------

